# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  FirGUI

## Bobalandi

Well, this is my first c++ win32 gui... It has the vc++ 6 workspaces and source, along with the exe if any one trusts me... I will be updating it as I go along... Learning... Weeeeee... Please help with code, etc.... I commented mine...

----------


## Bobalandi

Whoops, can someone move this to the c++ codebank? sorry...  :Blush:

----------


## chemicalNova

What is "FurGUI" meant to achieve? Are you going to turn it into a framework? As in.. a bunch of wrapper classes to make GUI's?

..think I might do that, it might help some new people.

chem

----------


## Kal-El

Yeah, I made one once...is horrible  :Frown: 
Better use the old API..mean and clean  :Smilie:

----------


## Bobalandi

no, this is jsut to document my learning, along with just help anyone else if they want... but FirGUI just means Fir.st GUI

----------


## Hack

> Whoops, can someone move this to the c++ codebank? sorry...


Done.  :Smilie: 

BTW:   If you need a thread moved, the quickest way is to send a Mod a PM and ask.   That tends to work a lot faster than waiting for one of us to stumble across the thread.   :Smilie:

----------


## Hack

> What is "FurGUI" meant to achieve? Are you going to turn it into a framework? As in.. a bunch of wrapper classes to make GUI's?
> 
> ..think I might do that, it might help some new people.
> 
> chem


This would be very cool.   I would like to take a look at what you put together chem.

----------


## chemicalNova

> This would be very cool.   I would like to take a look at what you put together chem.


Well, I got bored and started on it last night  :Big Grin: 

When I've got something more bulky working, I'll make a thread here (or in the Project Discussion forum), and update you all with the progress, the code, and take notes on any improvements/additions you all suggest.

chem

----------


## metalmidget

Did you ever get anywhere with this, chem? Or is it abandoned?

----------


## chemicalNova

Its still on my laptop.. I'm just concentrating on my final assessment for school though.. considering I have the 3 or so weeks to write the entire game.. LOL (I started it the other day).

chem

----------

